# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Lipoma in groin QUESTION..?

## Eddy18

Hey guys I hope you all doing well.

Back in June I noticed bump in my groin area just after I started use my cycle around 2 weeks so I stopped immediately since then I didint touch any steroids . Diagnosed and it was lipoma ( fat tissue under my skin ) told its not dangerous so waiting for
My removal surgery in 2022 March.

So question is:

Can I start cycle from now till March ? 12 weeks cycle? Or Should I just wait for surgery ?

All this waiting was nightmare for me.

I know you guys r not doctors just asking for advice.

Merry Christmas 🎄

----------


## Cylon357

At this point, I would say just wait. It would suck to be going through PCT at the same time as surgery.

What is the recovery time frame REALLY like for your surgery? I had a suspicious mole removed from my shoulder this summer that set me aside for about 6 weeks.

----------


## Eddy18

> At this point, I would say just wait. It would suck to be going through PCT at the same time as surgery.
> 
> What is the recovery time frame REALLY like for your surgery? I had a suspicious mole removed from my shoulder this summer that set me aside for about 6 weeks.


I think surgery will take around 20 min not sure about recovery time I guess around 3 - 4 weeks.

I probably just gonna wait as you said and will start cycle in April/May.

Thanks for your advice mate

----------

